# Typische Strategiespielgebäude bauen



## thomas.g (1. Apr 2005)

Hi,
ich hätte mal ne frage:

Wie kann ich für ein Java Strategiespiel (ähnlich Siedler) das so programmieren, dass wenn man ein Gebäude baut, ein Tempräres Rechteck erscheint, dass wie ihr kennt, wenn es ´vollständig grün ist, dass man bauen kann, doch wie mache ich das, und für dieses Spiel außerdem, 

Was soll ich für die Gebäude und Einheiten verwenden? - vö JComponent oder was? ich haben nämlich keine Ahnung wie man das machen kann, dass man die Einheiten per Mausklick auswählen kann!
Außerdem sollten sie auch an den gewünschten Punkt gehen können.


Wäre sehr dankbar, 

Danke, Thomas G


----------



## stev.glasow (1. Apr 2005)

Und was verlangst du jetzt von uns?


----------



## Illuvatar (1. Apr 2005)

1. Na du musst ja selber wissen wos gebaut wird und da malst du nen grünes rechteck drum

2. Polygon#contains -> Für jede Einheit nen Polygon speichern und dann prüfen


----------



## thomas.g (1. Apr 2005)

ok, danke, das geht mal vorerst!

Doch welchen Typ (also ich meine wie int, String, und so) müssten den die Menschen, also Militär und so sein, damit ich sie per Maus auswählen kann?

ich dachte vl an JComponent!

... habe aber davon kA!


----------



## Illuvatar (1. Apr 2005)

Ich würde ein Polygon machen, das in nem Array speichern und dann allePolygone zeichnen. JComponent is bissle überladen für so was, und dann noc mit scrollen und mehreren übernander uä kommts wahrscheinlich schlecht zurecht.

Edit: Oder besser die Rechtecke, wo sie sich befinden speichern und dann an jedes das betreffende Bild zeichnen. Kannst ja auch ne eigene Datenstruktur machen, die ein Bild, eigenschaften der Einheit, das rechteck und ne contains-Methode hat.


----------



## thomas.g (1. Apr 2005)

ich schätze mal mit java 2d werde ich es nicht schaffen, dass man die Gebäude und einheiten von oben sieht, also typische Strategiespielperspektive?, oder?


----------



## Illuvatar (1. Apr 2005)

Wie willst du das sonst machen? *shrug*

Kannst das ganze auch in 3D machen. Wenn du allein bist: Viel Spaß die nächsten paar Jahrzehnte 
Mach dir viele Bilder, die Gebäude/Einheiten aus vier Richtungen von oben zeigen und zeichne die neben-/übereinander.


----------



## Roar (1. Apr 2005)

thomas.g hat gesagt.:
			
		

> typische Strategiespielperspektive



nur mal so am rande: es gibt auch textbasierte strategiespiele :?


----------



## Guest (2. Apr 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> thomas.g hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sysadmin gegen Hacker. Console Wars


----------



## Illuvatar (2. Apr 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> thomas.g hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deswegen auch "typische" Perspektive


----------



## DarKestSun (3. Apr 2005)

nix gegen polygone, aber ich würds eher so machen:

1. skins (maps, häuser, einheiten) im paint oda sonst wo zeichnen, am besten wäre .png format, du kannst rechtecke malen, java unterstützt alpha werte d. h. du kannst einfach einen teil durchsichtig machen und die einheit trotzdem wie ein rechteck behandeln

2. zeichne einfach eine karte in einem zeichprogramm, mit allen farben, usw. was immer du willst

3. die karte die du gemalt hast kopierst du, und du ersetzt alle farben, z.b wenn man irgendwo bauen soll malst du ein grünes rechteck, wenn man einen bereich nicht betreten kann malst du ihn rot an

4. auf google.at (oda sonst wo) nach einem "pixelgrabber" suchen, er speichert dir die ganzen koordinaten der 2. karte in ein array, und du kannst später abfragen:

```
if (karte[x-position][y-position] == 1) {  hier darf gebaut werden}
else {hier passiert was anderes}
```

wenn es halbwegs leserlich is was ich geschrieben habe ... ne is es sicher ned, frag einfach wenn was unklar is, aber ein jump-n-run spiel wie ich es jetz mache funktioniert so, und ein strategie spiel wird erst recht so funktionieren


----------

